# Primer shortage?



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I dug out my Rock Chucker after 20 years and decided to reload again. I find now that finding primers is almost impossible? Cabella's has a month back order and Cheaper Than Dirt says they do not know when they will get more in??
IS there a website that anyone knows about that DOES have Primers in stock? None of the gun shows around here __South Texas__ has any.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a million dollar question. The only thing I can suggest is to keep checking the shops in town or check places like gunbroker and auctionarms.

I would think in the next few months primers will be avaible again. The problem we are having is many are panicking with Oboma in office and it is the beginning of the shooting season for most gun owners. You know it is far too cold outside for most in the winter.

Tom Clancy has to pay royalties to Chuck Norris because "The Sum of All Fears" is the name of Chuck Norris' autobiography.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i talked to a guy in scheels in sioux falls, sd and he said that remington is starting to kick out primers and starting to make some headway. he figured in the next two months that they will have enough on shelves again. cci is starting to make shipments he said but they are sort of rationing them out to help everyone get some primers.


----------



## clonestar (Jun 6, 2009)

There are some folks on various sites (reloadersauction.com) offering primers for ridiculously high prices for anyone foolish enough to actually indulge such bidding. I'm in the Houston area and, fortunately, I gradually built up my stock throughout 2007 and the first part of 2008. All the shortage has done for me is to make me limit my trips to the range and to hold on to what I've got until the supply situation returns to normal. (Same for brass, powder and bullets, not to mention firearms) There's been a huge demand for loaded ammunition as well as firearms in general, thanks to the Dalai oBama, and I know that the primers are going there first because of the increased profit margin in factory loaded ammo. During the past couple of weeks though, my brother and I (travel extensively through Tn, Ar, La and TX) have both noticed that there are more places that seem to be able to actually hold on to good supplies of many different centerfire metallic carts (pistol and rifle), so that situation may be easing but it's painfully slow. When the supplies of factory metallic CF ammo stabilize, then I fully expect the primer/powder/brass situation to settle down. When that happens I would not be at all surprized to see some decent prices on reloading components. I hope so anyway. Of course, if the dollar continues to deteriorate, that may not be the case.

Federal has recently stated that they don't see a let up in the component situation until the end of 2009. One report I read contained a quote from a guy at CCI who said that, even after putting two more primer manufacturing lines online, they were still falling further behind in order fulfillment. Despite the inconvenience and the speculators trying to cash in (hey, so what else is new), I actually view it as a good thing overall. For one thing, the politicians are entirely aware of what's going on. They don't live on another planet even though you couldn't tell that from the laws that they pass. The message being broadcast to them could hardly be more clear. You'll recall that, before the 1994 mid-term elections, the marxists made a push at a further weapons ban.......and wound up paying for it by losing their majority in the House of Representatives. If the situation results in greater awareness and greater numbers of gun owners, as well as reloaders, then I regard that as a good result and one that I would be only too happy to see. I mention the possibility of a greater number of reloaders because there have been indications, from the major manufacturers of reloading equipment, that they also have had to expand their production in order to meet demand for inventories that were wiped out after last fall's election. Many of their products are still out of stock and on backorder to this day. I don't like seeing an item I want with a backorder notation on it, but I do like the notion of increased interest in reloading in particular and in gun ownership in general.

After this has passed (I assume that it will and hope it will), it may be the case that, after some period of time, there may be some number of reactionary first-time gun purchasers who decide, for whatever reason, that they really don't want to own that gun after all. If and when that happens, there may some good opportunities to pick up a very good used firearm at an entirely reasonable price.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

The primer shortage is definitely aggrevating. You know, though, it could be a lot worse. We could be like so many other nations where even owning a firearm is illegal. Thank God that could never happen here in the good United Socialist States of America.

I am heading out West with my kids on our annual praire dog festival. The ammo box is empty, so I had to swallow hard and buy primers off a website. I paid almost 2X the normal price. Still, I am way ahead of the cost of factory ammo, and my hand loads are much more accurate. You do what you have to do, and missing the PD trip is not an option!

If you need them and can't wait, look on line and try to find someone selling them within driving distance to at least save on the hazmat shipping fee.


----------

